# Robinson Cano, what a play, what a THROW!



## Bfgrn

Baseball Video Highlights & Clips | NYY@BAL: Cano throws across his body for the out - Video | yankees.com: Multimedia








BALTIMORE -- To hear the Yankees describe the general state of awesomeness that is Robinson Cano in the month of April was like listening to people read aloud the large type you'd find on movie posters.

Amazing! Brilliant! Remarkable!

The way Cano's going now, he deserves two thumbs way up: one for his bat and one for his glove.

His 3-for-4 rampage in a 4-0 victory against the Orioles on Thursday night included a pair of homers, a double and a highlight-reel defensive play. (Check out the video, courtesy of mlb.com).

"He's playing as well as I've ever seen him," Yankees captain Derek Jeter said of Cano, who awoke this morning as the major league leader in batting average at .407.
*
'No chance'*
That's what starting pitcher A.J. Burnett thought of Cano's chances of making a play when Nolan Reimold hit his grounder up the middle. Right then, Cano ranged to his right, retrieved the ball, and uncorked a perfect throw, all while his body was off-balance and falling away.

"I was amazed," Burnett said. "He's quick, he's confident, and he's locked in."

Following the game, Yankees manager Girardi listed the things needed to pull off such a play:
*
1.) Range*
Said Girardi: "Robbie goes to the right and makes that play better than anybody I've ever seen. It's incredible. There are some good second baseman in our league but it's hard to say that there are others who could make (that play)."

*2.) Arm strength*
Said Jeter: "Everyone knows how much arm strength he has. There's not many second baseman that can make that play because it's a long throw. But he works on it and he works extremely hard."

*3.) Instincts*
Said Cano: "Those kind of things just happen. That's nothing that I practice or anything. They just happen."

*4.) Ability to throw accurately without looking*
Said Cano: "It's really hard because I didn't turn all the way through. I turned halfway. I was blessed making that play. Good thing I have a good arm."

*5.) Practice*
Said Girardi: "It's one thing to get to it. It's another thing to throw a strike all the time, which he does."

For Robinson Cano, 'those kind of things just happen' | - NJ.com


----------



## Xenophon

If he keeps it up he will be an MVP candidate.

I have him in two fantasy leagues, he's been great.


----------



## Bfgrn

Xenophon said:


> If he keeps it up he will be an MVP candidate.
> 
> I have him in two fantasy leagues, he's been great.



Great bat...Cano has one of the smoothest strokes I've even seen. He's been really pounding the livin' shit of the ball.

Great defense...Robbie has a third baseman's arm with the range of a shortstop. He is headed for superstar status if he can continue to progress. And if he stays healthy...Cooperstown is a real possibility, but for now, I look forward to seeing him play for MANY years.

Great looking girlfriend...


----------



## rightwinger

Great throw.   Hard enough to get to the ball, but the throw against your momentum was right on the money


----------



## Paulie

In actuality, those kinds of plays end up being a dime a dozen by the end of the season.

Any good middle infielder can make that play.


----------



## Bfgrn

Paulie said:


> In actuality, those kinds of plays end up being a dime a dozen by the end of the season.
> 
> Any good middle infielder can make that play.



Really? Joe Morgan would disagree with your assessment...

Paulie....Joe Morgan. 
Paulie....Joe Morgan. 
Paulie....Joe Morgan. 

Tough call...


----------



## elvis

I can't imagine there was ever a better second baseman on the diamond than Sandberg.


----------



## Paulie

Bfgrn said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> In actuality, those kinds of plays end up being a dime a dozen by the end of the season.
> 
> Any good middle infielder can make that play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Joe Morgan would disagree with your assessment...
> 
> Paulie....Joe Morgan.
> Paulie....Joe Morgan.
> Paulie....Joe Morgan.
> 
> Tough call...
Click to expand...


Wow, Joe Morgan thinks it's unprecedented.  A mod might as well lock the thread now.

That doesn't change the fact that good Major League infielders can and do make that play.

He's throwing that from behind 2nd base.  I've seen a plethora of SS make that play from between 2nd and 3rd.  More distance, more time to get the ball over, etc.

That play was 'eh'.


----------



## Bfgrn

Paulie said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> In actuality, those kinds of plays end up being a dime a dozen by the end of the season.
> 
> Any good middle infielder can make that play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Joe Morgan would disagree with your assessment...
> 
> Paulie....Joe Morgan.
> Paulie....Joe Morgan.
> Paulie....Joe Morgan.
> 
> Tough call...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, Joe Morgan thinks it's unprecedented.  A mod might as well lock the thread now.
> 
> That doesn't change the fact that good Major League infielders can and do make that play.
> 
> He's throwing that from behind 2nd base.  I've seen a plethora of SS make that play from between 2nd and 3rd.  More distance, more time to get the ball over, etc.
> 
> That play was 'eh'.
Click to expand...


Tell 'ya what Paulie... LOOK at Can's body position. His back was to first base when he caught the ball. He threw across his body without squaring his shoulders. ALL arm.

A short stop coming across the middle is already in position to step into the throw to first.

Did you ever step on a diamond?


----------



## elvis

Oh, we're still talking baseball?  I got lost looking at Robinson's GF.


----------



## Paulie

Bfgrn said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Joe Morgan would disagree with your assessment...
> 
> Paulie....Joe Morgan.
> Paulie....Joe Morgan.
> Paulie....Joe Morgan.
> 
> Tough call...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Joe Morgan thinks it's unprecedented.  A mod might as well lock the thread now.
> 
> That doesn't change the fact that good Major League infielders can and do make that play.
> 
> He's throwing that from behind 2nd base.  I've seen a plethora of SS make that play from between 2nd and 3rd.  More distance, more time to get the ball over, etc.
> 
> That play was 'eh'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell 'ya what Paulie... LOOK at Can's body position. His back was to first base when he caught the ball. He threw across his body without squaring his shoulders. ALL arm.
> 
> A short stop coming across the middle is already in position to step into the throw to first.
> 
> Did you ever step on a diamond?
Click to expand...


I'm talking about a SS moving to his right you dumbass.  How could you not have already understood that, considering we're talking about infielders making plays where they have to throw to first across their bodies?

Notice I said "between 2nd and 3rd", and then you say "coming across the middle".

Get it together, holmes.


----------



## Bfgrn

Paulie said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Joe Morgan thinks it's unprecedented.  A mod might as well lock the thread now.
> 
> That doesn't change the fact that good Major League infielders can and do make that play.
> 
> He's throwing that from behind 2nd base.  I've seen a plethora of SS make that play from between 2nd and 3rd.  More distance, more time to get the ball over, etc.
> 
> That play was 'eh'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell 'ya what Paulie... LOOK at Can's body position. His back was to first base when he caught the ball. He threw across his body without squaring his shoulders. ALL arm.
> 
> A short stop coming across the middle is already in position to step into the throw to first.
> 
> Did you ever step on a diamond?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm talking about a SS moving to his right you dumbass.  How could you not have already understood that, considering we're talking about infielders making plays where they have to throw to first across their bodies?
> 
> Notice I said "between 2nd and 3rd", and then you say "coming across the middle".
> 
> Get it together, holmes.
Click to expand...


I thought you were talking about a SS making that play over the middle, my mistake. I still contend there are very few ballplayers that play any position that could make that throw without squaring their shoulders. I suggest you TRY throwing a baseball from that position.

I have seen the best play over 50 years, and Cano shows the signs of greatness. Do you dispute that? Do you have a parochial interest that would taint your opinion, i.e. Red Sox fan?


----------

